# How to format mys SD card? (EXT4Recovery)



## Zeddyfree (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used EXT4 recovery and figured that 1st sd-ext is for my apps
but why a second sd-ext?

I did this (which might be a bit much):

All ext4
1st sd-ext 1024
2nd sd-ext 1024 
swap 512

The rest for fat32 on my 8GB SD-card in my Desire S with superkids CM7.1 Mod

(the 2nd sd-ext reports to be still unformatted according to EXT4Recovery. Although when I plug my device into Ubuntu linux I can acces the 3 partitions, not much on the ext ones though)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

What specifically are you trying to accomplish? Are you trying to flash a rom and initiate some form of app2sd? I mean I cannot understand why you have or would need a second ext partition on your SD card associated with your phone.

from my EVO 4G


----------

